# where to look on net for jobs in munich area



## steoireland

hi

Can anybody recommend where to look on net for jobs in munich area? Is there any English language sites?

My wife and I are learning german but are fluent in English, Spanish (me) English, Russian , Spanish (wife)


----------



## James3214

Try the official govt job site. At least it has an English page for searching. Also take a look on some of the other threads about jobs where other sites are mentioned.

JOBBÖRSE - Meine erweiterte Suche nach Stellenangeboten


----------



## steoireland

Great, Ill have a look on that..cheers

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------

